# Need drive shaft suggestions



## nassin79 (Jan 26, 2011)

What's up GTO forum? I am in need of some advice for a driveshaft and experiences with aftermarket options good and bad. I am currently getting vibration in the rear. I had my buddy look it over and he said the carrier bearing is shot. So I am reaching out to the knowledgeable GTO owners for their suggestions of OEM replacements, Single piece aftermarket replacement, and after market 2 piece driveshaft replacement options. I am not looking for a bargain I am looking to place the best driveshaft I can and spend around 1000 bucks. Thank for any help you can provide.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

$1,000 won't buy you the best. Carbon are about $1,100. Two piece are best for people that like to go over 140 MPH with their cars. The stock is out of the question as even when you could get it it was over $1,600. The best bang for the buck is a DSS one piece. Unless you're making crazy power and intend to drive it over Autobahn speeds it will more than nicely do. They are around $700 and you can spend the extra on bushings, axle stubs or anti-wheel hop axles.


----------



## nassin79 (Jan 26, 2011)

No crazy power but i hit 140 daily i cant help myself driving that fast so a 1 piece will give me vibrations? Is that correct? What do ya know about Gforce?


----------



## SKOOK (Aug 29, 2013)

I recently got a DriveShaftShop 2 piece from Kollar Racing. $866. It's the GMGT-3 Chromoly/Aluminum with the direct fit billet flange (hardware included). Rated to 1000 HP. No clearance issues usually associated with 1 piece shafts. Quick service from Andy. Received it in 2 days. Seems to hold up well to moderate to severe beatings. Very happy with it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No disrespect but if you hit 140+ daily you won't be having your car or maybe your license long enough to matter. FWIW 2 piece and particularly carbon two piece are less prone to high speed vibration.


----------



## nassin79 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have lost my liscense once already for it luckily i got to drive away. 122 in a 65 saw him way behind me i just pulled over. I knew i was had. didnt wanna make it on americas dumbest criminals. Anyway it seems the carbon fiber driveshaft will be more to what i am looking for. I dont got to the drag strip just highway runs so i guess this is my best option. Should i go Gforce or DSS?


----------



## Hendrix-Engineering (Mar 13, 2010)

There is a lot of reasons I developed the 2 pc GTO ds with DSS. The 2 pc is the only shaft we recommend and have had ZERO issues with.If I can answer any questions for you just ask


----------

